# eth1: unknown interface: No such device----bypassed / solved

## auto6485

I have a gentoo box I'm trying to setup as a router, it has two idetical nics in it.  LiveCD worked for both interfaces, but now that I have the base system setup the box only reconized eth0.  I'm not sure what I need to check.  Both nics are realtek 8139 cards ("Ethernet Controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co. Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)" according to lspci).  Eth0 is currently setup using dhcp and it seems to have to be 192.168.0.103.. Not sure if that's related or not.  But if a different computer has that IP it keeps erroring saying the IP is used and it just keeps retrying to get that IP.  If I have that IP free on boot it works fine.  Gets online with no problems.  I'm not sure what to try.  I think the kernel is ok because the first nic works, but clueless why the second isn't going.Last edited by auto6485 on Wed Aug 02, 2006 2:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Mad Crapper

whats the output when you run

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

----------

## auto6485

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd8822e00, 00:40:f4:d1:9e:4e, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

----------

## The Mad Crapper

looks to me, (and someone can correct me on this) your problem is pretty low level. the kernel doesn't look like it sees that hardware.

You said it shows up on the pci bus when running with the live CD. Does it show up when running your installed OS?

----------

## auto6485

it shows up still in lspci... show's 2 that is...  it just doesn't seem to reconize when I try to actually setup the nic.

----------

## The Mad Crapper

do you have the drivers for the NIC built into the kernel, or are they modules?

----------

## ffdjm

The kernel only looks for one nic.  To get it to look for eth1 you need to add

```
append="ether=0,0,eth1"
```

in your bootloader.

In my grub.conf this goes in the kernel line.

Also note:  which 8139 is eth0 seems to depend on mechanical location.

dmesg | grep eth on my box gives

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 append="ether=0,0,eth1"

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa000, 00:11:95:1e:f7:4d, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xa400, 00:e0:81:64:09:1c, IRQ 10

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

eth1: link down

Getting eth1 up is another problem covered elsewhere and it's late in the day for me.

----------

## The Mad Crapper

 *ffdjm wrote:*   

> The kernel only looks for one nic.  To get it to look for eth1 you need to add
> 
> ```
> append="ether=0,0,eth1"
> ```
> ...

 

i didn't add anything to my bootloader to get my second NIC to come up. :-/ 

i thought it was the init script that would bring it up assumimg it has support in the kernel or the correct module loaded.

dmesg | grep eth

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xb400, 00:90:47:03:ab:0d, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xb000, 00:11:95:24:55:3d, IRQ 10

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

----------

## auto6485

I have the nic built into the kernel, it didn't work at all as a module.  I tried the append line and it didn't make any difference  :Sad: 

----------

## The Mad Crapper

can we see all the output from lspci?

----------

## auto6485

sry it took so long to post this... had to pull a double shift at work  :Sad: 

here's everything lspci shows:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] System Controller (rev 25)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] AGP Bridge (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ISA (rev 01)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] IDE (rev 07)

00:07.3 Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ACPI (rev 03)

00:07.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB (rev 06)

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]

(rev 15)

----------

## The Mad Crapper

i am really grasping at straws here.. but run lspci with the -v switch

```
lspci -v
```

lets make sure they are both assigned interrupts (IRQs)

----------

## auto6485

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] System Controller (rev 25)

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 120

	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

	Memory at eddff000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

	I/O ports at da00 [disabled] [size=4]

	Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 1.0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-751 [Irongate] AGP Bridge (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 120

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

	I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

	Memory behind bridge: ede00000-edefffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e5c00000-e5cfffff

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ISA (rev 01)

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] IDE (rev 07) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

	I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

00:07.3 Bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] ACPI (rev 03)

	Flags: medium devsel

00:07.4 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-756 [Viper] USB (rev 06) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 16, IRQ 11

	Memory at eefed000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

	Subsystem: AOPEN Inc. Unknown device 0027

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9

	I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

	Memory at eefefe00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

	Subsystem: AOPEN Inc. Unknown device 0027

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

	I/O ports at de00 [size=256]

	Memory at eefeff00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

	Memory at ef000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

	Memory at ea000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

	Expansion ROM at eeff0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

----------

## auto6485

I ended up changing out nics so that the two in the box are different types (using different drivers) and rebuilt the system.  So this isn't really a fix, but I now have two working nics.

----------

